# Bloodworms in Central VA?



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Where do you get your bloodworms from in the Richmond area and how much do they cost? A lot of times I'm leaving in time to hit the bait shop down the road from my house before I start driving to Hampton or VA beach. $9.50 at Tackle Express. Guess I'm looking for the cheapest place in town.


----------



## scooleen (Feb 27, 2008)

Greentops has blood worms in Ashland off Route 1 dont remember prices.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I would say 9.50 is probably an average price....I know when I'm heading out up here (NOVA) they run about $10 a dozen....so for me, your price is good....


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

last couple times i have bought them around here they were $9.50 and thats was for ten worms


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm surprised by the price of the bloodworms given the popularity and effectiveness of the bloodworm fishbite.

I now use bloodworm Fishbite exclusively. The great thing about it is that if I don't use all of it, then I can save the rest for the next trip. They really work well.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

ccc6588 said:


> I'm surprised by the price of the bloodworms given the popularity and effectiveness of the bloodworm fishbite.
> 
> I now use bloodworm Fishbite exclusively. The great thing about it is that if I don't use all of it, then I can save the rest for the next trip. They really work well.


they do work good, but not as good as real thing of course... I don't buy bloodworms because I feel like they are becoming like Nike, if people pay $110, Nike will charge $110



hey tackle shop owners and tackle shop fans, post some bloodworm prices and location!! =]


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

*prices will just go up*

Mike rowe did a dirty jobs episode on bloodworm harvesting. Seems its pretty labor intensive. 

Maybe useless info but here...They are labor intensive 
to harvest. Worm pickers go out at low tide and physically dig the worms out 
of the mud. Then there is the expense of flying them to the distributors and 
distributors’ expense of getting them to the tackle stores.

Over the years, labor has gone up and we all know about gas prices and the 
price of overnight freight. To top it off, bloodworms got hard to get for a 
few years, as demand seemed to exceed the supply. Bloodworms got smaller and 
smaller. Over harvest was and IS a big problem in Maine. There is also a 
big demand for bloodworms overseas to feed shrimp and exotic fish.


----------

